# [WORD] Eigene Felder definieren



## HonniCilest (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte Fragen ob jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt, wie man eigene Felder definieren könnte, bzw. ob es überhaupt geht. Ich würde gerne bestimmte Texte formattieren, aber nicht so, wie es die Word-Felder bisher bereitstellen (Upper, Lower...).
Beispiele hierfür wären z.B.:
-Trim
-nur x. Wort anzeigen
-Abschneiden von x Zeichen links oder rechts
...

Meine bisherige Suche war leider erfolgslos  Ich bin auch für Hinweise auf Workarounds oder Ähnliches sehr dankbar.

Lg Honni


----------



## tombe (21. Februar 2011)

Da wirst du wohl ein Formulartextfeld nehmen müssen und diesem ein entsprechendes Makro zuordnen.

Glaube nicht das es möglich ist solche Felder "dauerhaft" zu erstellen und quasi als Vorlage zu speichern.


----------

